# SNAPPER TRAPPER AND CHUNKY LOVE JOIN FORCES



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

LAst week, my sister in law was down from SOuth Carolina, and wanted to go fishing. Well, as everybody knows, I can sit all week long with a pole, and catch maybe a catfish if I'm lucky!

We decided to go thursday the 18th. I decided I better call in the proffesionals, SO I called my buddy Capt. Paul Redman, and explained I had 2 ladies wanted to catch fish, and they may riot if they didnt pull somethin up.

Thank God Paul agreed to go. Brandy was commin too, and him and I were gonna get a couple dives in. Wendy ended up along for the ride too, so we had a total of 6, but only 5 with licences.

Well, my plan was gonna be head out about 14 miles and try and hit some grouper or AJ, then come in to state and try and clean up on snappers.

We all met at the boat, loaded down with ice, and Paul pulls out his GPS. SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!

EVEYBODY knows Paul has been building reefs and putting em down for ever, and you are guarunteed to get some fish with him or on his Charter the Snapper Trapper!!

Well, we get to the pass, and he says head towards the Mass. WTF?????

"Paul, I got some other state water numbers, a tad better than the Mass, even though that IS were we get most than our fish"

He says "Just trust me...you want these girls start catchin snapper right away..or what??"

Hell....hes the proffesional. 

We get near the Mass, and he tells me while starin at his GPS screen to go a little to the #*$%. Ok...so hes got me circling around, tells me watch the bottom machine for the SLIGHTEST little blip...a foot or 2 of relief at the most. Uhhhh...O.K.

Well after bout 15 minutes, and nada...he tells me head north west. I'm thinking storm moved whatever were lookin for??

Soooo...I do what he says....and shortly thereafter...BAM! There on the bottom machine!

We quickly throw anchor. Well....Brandy and I are too exited bout diving here....but Paul helps the ladies get htere poles set up...drop em over...ANd BAM!!!!! Snapper after snapper is commin up!!!!!

What the heck??? As fast as there gettin caught, we throw back a lotta legal ones to hold out for bigger ones....and stil start fillin the box! Then all the sudden, up comes a trigger!!! Paul rigs up a double hook rig, drops it, and starts pullin trigger in 2 at a time!!!

Me and Brandy look at each other...and start stappin our gear on! We both go over, manage to shoot some snapper each, and trigger!

At this point, they satrt gettin real selective with wich snapper they keep. Me and Brandy decide to drop over again, too shallow to worry bout surface intervals.

We both come up with stringers full of triggers!!

Best part though, was hearin Brandy scream underwater when one of em latched onto his finger, and refused to let go!!!!:doh After pulling my knife and stabbing it in the head a bunch of times while tryin to NOT stab Brandy's hand, we got it off. 20 seconds later, I hear yellin again underwater...turn...and Brandy now has another one latched onto his arm!!!!!!! Too funny man!!

Well, turns out, we got to dive a little known piece of the Massachusettes that must have broke off and been mostly buried for decades. Looked like a piece of wheel house stiking up out of the sand slightly, but hard to tell. Recent storms musta uncovered it abit. But htis is for sure...it sure holds some fish!!!!

Total count
10 red snappers, biggest around 15 pounds
22 triggers, biggest around 4 pounds.
2 king mackeral

Heres the pic...first bein Coochies. SHe is so proud. She caught the biggest snapper AND trigger of the day for the rod-n-reelk division on the boat!

Women had a ball! Next day..they had bruises all up and down there arms, legs and stomachs from reelin em in! 

Askin were they could score some perscription pain killers!!! Thanx a bunch for commin thru for us Capt Paul Redman!!!! If you ever wanna get put on some fish...book a trip with the Snapper Trapper!

Was hopin for AJ and grouper too...musta been just too shallow for em.





































So...I always say this....and now again....got all these fish at the MAssachussettes. Well, real near it!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nice report Clay...glad they had a great time....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow Clay that is awesome and Happy B-day. Yummmmmmmy Trigger:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

thats a fine mess of fish Clay,glad ya'll had fun

what time is supper


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice report!!! :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Haul!!!!!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

We had an awsome day. Those women really had fun catchin those snapper. Thanks to Paul for the Hook and Line lessons and fishing spot. I never knew you could catch fish like that so close in. I could see people fishing the Mass from this spot.

I guess im gonna sell the speargun and get some poles!:bowdown


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*had an awesome time... damn im still all bruised up.*


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great trip you guys! Better hope GrouperNinja doesn't see all those triggers, he'll be living in somebody's driveway.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet! good report clay and congrats on the triggers...thanks for sharing and the pictures...sure need to get back out there soon...


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW! Great trip! Did you guys get to spear any of these or was it on reel and rod?


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't read it close. You guys did spear some! Nice Job!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Clay, congrats to the ladies for a fine catch. Captain Paul sure knows where the fish are.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great report fellas. Sounds like you still know how to use a rod!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Brandy don't know what were doin with a rod-n-reel...that was all the ladiies and Paul's doin on that end.



But me and Brandy contributed to the haul with our spearguns...biggest 2 snappers being by spear. You can see Brandies nice hoss in the pic. We got a good number of triiger too. But the rod n reel department outshined us on quantity.



Depending on what transpires this week as far as business....gonna try and get out this weekend again...and put Linda on a rod-n-reel again!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch guys!!!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet Report & pics guys!!!



Thanks, Reese


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Best part though, was hearin Brandy scream underwater when one of em latched onto his finger, and refused to let go!!!!




Now that was funny, but I bet it hurt like Hell.



Your story brings up a good point that Paul and I have talked about.



Cheap bottom machines and X-ducers will show you spots, but we are always looking for that new /uncovered spot and good equipment really pays off.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

"The Mass" that thing is a magnet....grouper, dolphin, wahoo,trigger, you name it. Good job Clay...Cant wait to see all the boats running circles out at the mass vacinity this weekend. 

I got gear and Im ready to dive...just thought Id plant that seed there buddy!


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*are you guy's kiddin me ?????????? CLAY and BRANDY didnt catch shit on ROD N REEL hell if i was not scared of the sharks underneth. damn i could shoot some trigger too ... but still my trigger and snapper was bigger then what they shot. just goes to show if you are a women u get no RESPECT...............:moon*


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that's a mess of triggers :bowdown Good job guys :clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhh man....I just read what Linda wrote last.



For the record.....THE BIGGEST SNAPPERS AND THE BIGGEST TRIGGER WHERE BY SPEAR!!!! NOT ROD AND REEL!



I guess she is now really tuly a fisherwoman...cuz that woman is lyin thru her teeth!!!! :moon


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn Clay what the hell. Where did all the triggers come from? DK was right mama loves the trigger and I'm headed your way! Dont I wish. See ya soon. Keep shootin em!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

There everywhere tright now mike!!! Inshore, and out!

When you coming back down?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

We're working on getting him an alarm job down here Clay, if would be good to see him in the water.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It would just be good to see him period! Too bad he couldnt be here this weekend for the Shark Tourney.....I know hes been wantin to try his hand at it!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

You coming down for the FF halloween party Mike? Its oct 18th on a saturday!

How to see ya there, Reese


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW Nice bunch of fish!!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

The next day, me and Brandy took a bunch of those snapper and Trigger to Peg leg's. They cooked it all up and served it with sides. Fried Trigger fish is definately my new favorite fish.


----------

